# L’educazione sessuale non è contraria alla fede cristiana



## Mari' (14 Gennaio 2011)

*L’educazione sessuale non è contraria alla fede cristiana*

_*Esiste un sesso di fede e un sesso ateo? Rispetto per le minoranze, d'accordo, ma perché mai una parola contro la Lega che proibisce le moschee? Se il Papa pretende che ogni Stato educhi i ragazzi secondo la morale cattolica, vuol fare sapere che il potere temporale resta eterno*_*

L’educazione sessuale non è contraria alla fede cristiana*
di  don Paolo Farinella 14-01-2011

                          Mentre le agenzie battevano la notizia della morte di Devid, avvenuto due giorni prima dell’Epifania, il papa riceveva il corpo diplomatico accreditato in Vaticano che era presente al gran completo per gli auguri. Tra gli altri argomenti, il papa parlò anche di educazione sessuale e disse: «un’altra minaccia alla libertà religiosa delle famiglie in alcuni Paesi europei, là dove è imposta la partecipazione a corsi di educazione sessuale o civile che trasmettono concezioni della persona e della vita presunte neutre, ma che in realtà riflettono un’antropologia contraria alla fede e alla retta ragione». In se stessa è una affermazione che merita rispetto perché esprime una visione della vita e della sessualità che ha diritto di cittadinanza.

 Ciò che stride e che è inaccettabile è l’appello ai Paesi, qui Europei, altrove Latinoamericani, che fanno «educazione sessuale contraria alla fede». Non so chi scrive i discorsi al papa, ma è certo che sono fuori di testa e di storia. Se  prendiamo per riferimento l’Italia, l’unico riferimento all’educazione sessuale in scuola si trova nella riforma scolastica del 1975, dove c’è un fuggevole accenno, rimasto per altro lettera morta. Educazione sessuale è parola forte, perché qualche indicazione, qualche spruzzo di spazio lo danno solo alcuni insegnanti magari illuminati di cui i ragazzi e le ragazze si fidano e a cui fanno qualche domanda. In casa non credo che l’educazione sessuale sia il pane quotidiano, anche se molti genitori dicono di essere aperti, liberi e che a casa si parla di tutto. Più fumo che arrosto. L’unica fonte d’informazione sessuale, dritta o storta che sia oggi i ragazzi la trova in internet e con i compagni, cioè in luoghi dove nessuno li aiuta ad elaborare messaggi, comportamenti, implicazioni, conseguenze. In una parola sono soli come mai. Almeno quando noi eravamo ragazzi c’era il «tabù» generalizzato e di sesso «Gesù, Maria e Giuseppe»… 
Oggi sono soli.

 Gli esempi che vengono dagli adulti, anzi dal capo del governo che dovrebbe essere un modello di comportamento e invece tracima qualunquismo, immaturità, bavosità, malattia, perché propone un modello di «maschio» (fallito) vetero.-ancestrale: è l’uomo che prende tutto, che usa tutti, che «si fa» tutte le donne che vuole e che compra per cui passa il messaggio «istituzionale» che la donna si può vendere pur di andare in tv, in parlamento, al governo.
Quando parla la Gelmini o la «vajassa» salernitana si vede subito quali sono le referenze per cui sono finite al governo. Costui è accreditato dal papa e dai suoi cardinali o vescovetti come un referenti «governativo» con cui trattare e mai una parola sul suo comportamento insano in quanto «autorità», anzi con lui si fanno affari, lo si invita a pranzo o a cena, anzi a pranzo e cena e forse anche alla prima colazione. Poi i ragazzi vedono anche che al funerale di chiunque, il becero presidente del consiglio aspetta il momento opportuno per essere al centro dell’attenzione mediatica e, zac! scatta in avanti e corre a fare la comunione tutto compunto e mistico, magari pensando al prossimo stupro istituzionale e di qualche femmina, anche compiacente e pronta a sacrificarsi con un vecchio ributtante pur di avere protezione e carriera.

 Dov’era il papa quando costui, che rappresenta il governo «più vicino al papa» quello che secondo il pensiero di Bertone «ha fatto tanto per la Chiesa», si mostrava come modello immorale e deleterio per le nuove generazioni e quelle antiche, portando l’Italia ad un degrado etico come mai si era visto negli ultimi 150 anni di storia? Con quale autorevolezza il papa parla di «educazione sessuale contrari alla fede?». Esiste un sesso di fede e un sesso ateo? Una sessualità all’acqua benedetta e una all’acqua di rosa o al ciclamino o al ficodindia? Se il papa invece di parlare si preoccupasse di quello che succede a casa sua tra i preti pedofili e prendesse provvedimenti sul modo di arruolare e formare uomini immaturi, forse capirebbe qualcosa. L’educazione sessuale favorevole alla fede è forse quella che porta dritto dritto alla pedofilia? È questo che vuole il papa?.

 Non solo, nello stesso discorso, il papa chiede con forza il rispetto delle minoranze  (cioè cattoliche) nei Paesi musulmani. Come dargli torto? Perché, però, lo stesso zelo e la stessa enfasi non è stata messa qui in Italia nel pretendere il rispetto delle minoranze che chiedono un luogo di culto decente per sé. Perché mai una parola contro la Lega che vede la moschea come la rovina d’occidente, dicendo che queste minoranze devono andarsene via e portando i porci sui luoghi ipotizzati per la costruzione delle moschee?

 Se il papa pretende che gli Stati educhino secondo la sessualità «cattolica» (!?), è segno che egli pensa che il potere temporale non è mai finito, anzi è diventato eterno. È cessata la gestione materiale del territorio dello Stato pontificio, ma si è affinato (aggravato) il potere temporale dei papi e ora anche della Cei sui governi, sui parlamenti e di conseguenze sulle legislazioni. Ora i preti impongono direttamente le leggi e il parlamento esegue come un notaio a stipendio clericale. È deprimente nell’anno del 150° anniversario dell’unità d’Italia prendere atto che da una parte la Lega e il governo la vedono come fumo negli occhi e dall’altro che il Vaticano e la Cei sono i veri centri dove si prendono le decisioni che riguardano al vita dei cittadini e delle cittadine italiani, non solo cattolici (che sarebbe già un monstrum per sé), ma anche per le minoranze, per i non credenti, per chi appartiene alle altre religioni e tutti aggregati «motu proprio» al gregge del papa di Roma.

 Come cattolico e come prete non posso che inorridire e pretendere che lo Stato avochi a sé e a sé soltanto il diritto di legiferare e di dare le indicazioni di riferimento per l’insegnamento nelle scuole (di quello che di esse resta con la controriforma Gelmini) anche della sessualità e del vivere civile. Non è compito della scuola statale dare insegnamenti etici, ma è compito dello Stato dare informazioni oggettive universali che poi ognuno deve elaborare in famiglia, se crede nelle Chiesa, o dovunque crede opportuno.

 Infine se il papa pretende che lo Stato educhi secondo la morale cattolica (ma esiste una sola morale cattolica?), significa anche che dichiara il fallimento della sua organizzazione e basta andare in qualsiasi parrocchia per rendersene conto: strutture, mezzi e mentalità fuori del tempo e saldamente fondati sui secoli passati con modelli teologici e pastorali senza senso perché obsoleti come possono pretendere di parlare alla persona di oggi, se non si possiede nemmeno il linguaggio e non si hanno gli strumenti per elaborarlo?

 Se il papa vuole fare un servizio alla sua Chiesa, prenda atto del suo fallimento come persona che da almeno 35 anni condizione la chiesa a livello centrale, dia le dimissioni e si ritiri in un convento di clausura dove s’impegna non vivere da sepolto vivo. Per scelta. La storia lo ricorderebbe come un «grande Joseph».


http://domani.arcoiris.tv/l’educazione-sessuale-non-e-contraria-alla-fede-cristiana/


Ecco, questo e' un prete che mi piace :up:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (15 Gennaio 2011)

grazie :up:


----------

